# Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test



## sonicbird (10. Dezember 2008)

hi leute,

eben ist meine 10lb Powerpro (rot) aus den USA eingetroffen und hab auch gleich die Tragkraft getestet.

Kurz zum Test:

Ganz einfacher Tragkrafttest mit nem Eimer und Schlaufenknoten. 
Die Spiderwire ist schon seit ca. 5 Monaten drauf, leicht verblasst (grün) aber nicht aufgeraut. Ka ob die Tragkraft mit der Zeit leidet, also nur zur Vollständigkeit.

Power Pro (10lb): 5-6kg
Spiderwire (0,20 18,1kg) : 5-6kg

War bis jetzt immer zufrieden mit der Spiderwire, aber die angegebene Tragkraft ist ja wohl übelst übertrieben. Die Tragkraft der Powerpro wäre rein rechnerisch 4,5kg welche in Wirklichkeit sogar übertroffen wird.

Vom Durchmesser empfinde ich die Schnüre ziemlich gleich, vielleicht die powerpro einen Tick dünner.

Das war jetzt natürlich kein hochwissenschaftlicher Test, aber für mich war es eindeutig. Noch dazu ist die Powerpro deutlich günstiger.

Will jetzt nicht wieder eine Diskussion über angegebene Tragkraftwerte entfachen, sondern wollte euch nur meine neu gesammelten Erfahrungen nicht vorenthalten.

Gruss


----------



## Leski (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

´Hi,
fisch auch die Power Pro in Stärke 0,15mm,bin einfach nur hin und weg von dieser Schnur,hab vorher eigentlich ausschlieslich nur Fireline gefischt,zum Schluß auch nur noch die Fireline Cristal. Ich fische oft in Seen an denen große Steine am Ufer ins Wasser ragen,bei der Fireline konnte ich feststellen das diese sehr schnell spröde wurde und sich auch nicht so gut werfen ließ. hab dann mal umgestellt auf die PowerPro und war total überezugt,diese Schnur ist super geflochten und sehr weich was beim werfen natürlich super Vorteile verschafft und abriebfest ist sie auch enorm.
Bei hängern hat man schon ganz schön zu schaffen das man die Schnur abreisst,deswegen verwende ich meist ein Stahlvorfach mit nur 5kg tragkraft,welches ich mir selber quetsche,oft reist dies bevor die Hauptschnur abreist.Find das besser so verliert man auch nicht so viel Schnur.
Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis her ist sie super:m


----------



## schmittchen (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

hi tobi ,
was für eine cristal wa denn das ? habe bei mir auch eine drauf und kann damit gut werfen aber rau wird sie doch schnell


----------



## sonicbird (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Hab an den eimer ne dicke geflochtene gebunden, dann die Testschnur mit nem schlaufenknoten an der dicken schnur und auch mit nem schlaufenknoten an ein rundholz zum halten.  Habe beide schnüre 2 mal getestet. No-knots hab ich net und verwende ich nicht. 
Klar das es bessere und genauere Testmethoden gibt. Aber auch damit konnte ich für mich feststellen, dass die Tragkraft der beiden schnüre in etwa gleich ist.


----------



## Leski (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Naja die Berkley Fireline Cristal war das ich glaub des war ne 17er.
Naja manche sind hald einfach von ihrer Fireline überzeugt is auch ne gute Schnur,wenn man nichts anderes probiert hat#6


----------



## sonicbird (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

jo, ein kumpel von mir schwört auch auf seine crystal. jeder wie er will


----------



## shaikot (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

also ich muss sagen, dass dieser thread mir wirklich geholfen hat.

danke


----------



## singer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Die lb Angaben bei den US Schnüren stehen nicht für die Tragkraft, sondern für die Schnurklassen.


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Ich hab auch ein Beispiel :
Unter Verwendung von Noknots hab ich jeweils die Power Pro 20lbs und die Spiderwire Stealth 16,xy kg an 20 lbs Ultimate Luresaversprengringen an Land getestet.Die PP (gebraucht) hat den Test mit gut bestannden, die Spiderwire hat bei jedem zweiten Versuch versagt.Allerdings finde ich das die 17ner SW Stealth dünner ist als die PP.


----------



## schakal1182 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Tja ich weiß noch nicht, was ich von dem Test halten soll.

Es ist natürlich erschreckend dass die Tragkraft der gebrauchten SpiderwireStealth so weit unter der angegebenen liegt.

Bei den zwei Tests die ich kenne (mit realem Schnurdurchmesser und realer Tragkraft im vergleich zum jeweils angegebenen Wert) hat die Spiderwire doch eigentlich sehr gut abgeschnitten?!

Mich würde aber eher interessieren wie sich zwei gleich dicke Schnüre (REALER Durchmesser!) von der jeweiligen anderen Marke schlagen. Denn was mich eigentlich interessiert ist welche Schnur beim geringsten Durchmesser die höchste Tragkraft hat. Und das lässt sich doch nur vergleichen wenn alle Testschnüre den gleichen realen Durchmesser haben.

Denn was nutzt ein Test in dem eine zu dünn angegebene Schnur gewinnt deren realer Durchmesser aber über dem des Testgegners liegt?


----------



## Platte (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Denn was nutzt ein Test in dem eine zu dünn angegebene Schnur gewinnt deren realer Durchmesser aber über dem des Testgegners liegt?


 
|good:


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Tja ich weiß noch nicht, was ich von dem Test halten soll.
> Denn was nutzt ein Test in dem eine zu dünn angegebene Schnur gewinnt deren realer Durchmesser aber über dem des Testgegners liegt?


 Ganz einfach-das noch kein Hersteller vermutlich eine Geflochtene entwickelt hat die alle anderen im Durchmesser/Tragkraftverhältnis haushoch schlägt.Es gibt meiner Meinung mind. eine die vom Durchmesser/Tragkraftverhätnis der 0,15 PP und 0,17 SW ein *wenig *überlegen ist.Kostet aber auch dafür ein *wenig* mehr...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Der Schlaufenknoten ist an Geflechtschnüren aber ziemlich sinnlos.
Da gibt es keine realistische Tragkraft mehr bezüglich der avisierten linearen Tragkraft. Wenn die Schnur nur etwas gealtert ist, bricht der Knoten bzw. die gequetschte Schnur wie Zunder. 
Wenn, dann gibt es schon bessere Knoten, vor allem will Geflecht gegen Metall gebunden werden, und das passiert wohl bei den meisten Raubfischanglern gegen ein Stahlvorfach incl Wirbel oder einen extra Wirbelverbinder, oder knotet jemand die Köder direkt an die Schnur? #d

Interessant ist noch eine andere Verbindung, nämlich die zu einem Mono- oder FC-Vorfach, das braucht man auch öfter mal. Kleine Wirbel oder Pitzenbauerringe sind auch irgendwie nervig und doof, lösen das Problem aber zum Teil.
Einige Knoten bringen sorgfältig gebunden hier gute Ergebnisse, die doppelte Schlaufenverbindung ist wieder das schlechteste.


----------



## Patrick83 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Also ich finde die Power Pro auf jedenfall besser,als die Spiderwire!
Ich fische schon länger mit beiden Schnüren,und in meinen "Praxistest" hat die Power Pro eindeutig besser ab geschnitten....!!!


----------



## jannisO (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Die Spiderwire muß ich zugeben hab ich noch nicht gefischt. Jedoch kaufe ich mir seit einiger Zeit die PowerPro in den USA. Abgesehen vom attraktiven Preis ist diese im Vergleich zu anderen geflochtenen Schnüren in meinen Augen eine absolute super Schnur.

Mario


----------



## Patrick83 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

@Martin:
Die relativ "neue"*Spiderwire Stealth Code Red Braid 
*

Ich habe die 0,14ner.
Wie gesagt,mir gefällt die Schnur überhaupt nicht!!
Aber das ist ja Ansichtssache!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Die rote PP färb doch schnell ab, bzw. wird recht fix Blass, oder? Ich hab mal eine leicht rosane (ehemalige rote) 15lb PP gesehen und die war noch gar nicht so alt. Hast du da ähnliche Erfahrungen? Das grüne entfärbt sich zwar auch recht gut, hält aber wenigstens soweit, dass es nicht weiß erscheint.


----------



## saiblingsjäger (5. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Kleiner Nachtrag... Die lbs Angaben der US Schnüre stehen ebenfalls auf den eingeschweißten Packungen im Großhandel. Diese lbs Angabe stimmt, die kg Angabe auf der einzelnen Spule für den europäischen Markt nicht!
D.H. auf der eingeschweißten Großpackung steht 15lbs, auf der einzelnen 270m Rolle 20.7 kg?!?!? So ist es, ich habe eben gerade so eine Großpackung vor mir liegen. Der Zugtragtest hat ergeben die super 20,7kg Schnur hebt ca 5kg, entspricht der lbs Angabe auf der Großpackung! (US Label, kommt ja auch von dort) Soll heißen irgendjemand hat da einen massiven Umrechnungsfehler oder kann gar nicht rechnen. Ich ärger mich gard grün und blau, da ich eine 20kg Schnur bestellt habe und diese leider nur 5kg schafft. Jetzt habe ich mir gerade das Barcodelabel angesehen und die Angabe 15lbs entdeckt! Ich bin sowas von sauer!!!!! Auf der einzelnen Spule steht 0,20mm/20,7kg! Die Typen gehören alle körperlich verwarnt! Ich rate nur jedem zukünftig nicht nach Durchmesser/kg sondern nur nach der lbs Angabe Schnur zu kaufen!!!! macht mal nene Test mit euren Schnüren! Ijhr werdet alle nicht positiv überrascht sein. Ich sags euch die vearschen uns!

Morgen gibts Ärger bei meinem Lieferanten! Wenn ich das nciht selbst getestet hätte, war ich in meinem anstehneden Urlaub sauber angeschissen! Was soll ich mit ner 15lbs Schnur bei der Großdorchjagd?

petri
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## Crotalus (5. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



sonicbird schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> ...
> Power Pro (10lb): 5-6kg
> ...



Und da liegt schon der große Irrtum! Die 10lb Schnur entspricht eben bei weitem nicht "nur" 5-6 Kg^^


----------



## Khaane (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



saiblingsjäger schrieb:


> Morgen gibts Ärger bei meinem Lieferanten! Wenn ich das nciht selbst getestet hätte, war ich in meinem anstehneden Urlaub sauber angeschissen! Was soll ich mit ner 15lbs Schnur bei der Großdorchjagd?
> 
> petri
> Saiblingsjäger



Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, für Norwegen sollte man schon auf die 30lb Schnur setzen, die lässt sich trotz der Größe noch sehr gut werfen.#6


----------



## Veit (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

@ Patrick83: Was findeste an der SW Code Red denn so mies? Ein Angelladen in meiner Nähe haut die morgen zum Schleuderpreis raus, da wollte ich mir eigentlich mal die Spulen füllen. Bisher hatte ich mit der SW steahlt in grün eigentlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, während die Ultracast eine Katastrophe ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Veit, welche Dicke Spiderwire ST grün fischt du, auch die 012 und 014? Von Orginalspulen oder Großspulen umgespult gekauft?

Was ich an den beiden dünnen Typen am schlechtesten finde, ist dieses auffasern, und das sehr schnell, da braucht es keine 20 Angeltage.

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob wie Thomas9904 schon öfter mal andeutete und ich einem beim FA-Stand ja live miterleben konnte, die Schnurerhitzung durch das schnelle Umspulen nicht eine Voralterung bedeutet. Stichwort: Von der günstigen Großspule gespult. |rolleyes
Die aufgewickelte Spule war jedenfalls knalleheiß, und das anscheinend mehr durch den Druck als das was geschliffen hätte, geht nur über das Röllchen vom Schnurzähler. Bei der 017 Spiderwire ST gelb habe ich auch 2 offensichtlich verschiedene Schnüre, einmal von Moritz KaKi und einmal FA, das ist auch spannend, fällt aber erst im direkten nebeneinander auf.

Die 015 PowerPro (US) grün wirkt jedenfalls schon mal viel versiegelter, was mir besser gefällt.
Bei stärker geangelter PowerPro auf fremden Rollen konnte ich so ein Auffasern wie bei meinen dünnen Spiderwire ST nicht entdecken.


----------



## antonio (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



saiblingsjäger schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag... Die lbs Angaben der US Schnüre stehen ebenfalls auf den eingeschweißten Packungen im Großhandel. Diese lbs Angabe stimmt, die kg Angabe auf der einzelnen Spule für den europäischen Markt nicht!
> D.H. auf der eingeschweißten Großpackung steht 15lbs, auf der einzelnen 270m Rolle 20.7 kg?!?!? So ist es, ich habe eben gerade so eine Großpackung vor mir liegen. Der Zugtragtest hat ergeben die super 20,7kg Schnur hebt ca 5kg, entspricht der lbs Angabe auf der Großpackung! (US Label, kommt ja auch von dort) Soll heißen irgendjemand hat da einen massiven Umrechnungsfehler oder kann gar nicht rechnen. Ich ärger mich gard grün und blau, da ich eine 20kg Schnur bestellt habe und diese leider nur 5kg schafft. Jetzt habe ich mir gerade das Barcodelabel angesehen und die Angabe 15lbs entdeckt! Ich bin sowas von sauer!!!!! Auf der einzelnen Spule steht 0,20mm/20,7kg! Die Typen gehören alle körperlich verwarnt! Ich rate nur jedem zukünftig nicht nach Durchmesser/kg sondern nur nach der lbs Angabe Schnur zu kaufen!!!! macht mal nene Test mit euren Schnüren! Ijhr werdet alle nicht positiv überrascht sein. Ich sags euch die vearschen uns!
> 
> Morgen gibts Ärger bei meinem Lieferanten! Wenn ich das nciht selbst getestet hätte, war ich in meinem anstehneden Urlaub sauber angeschissen! Was soll ich mit ner 15lbs Schnur bei der Großdorchjagd?
> ...



zu den maßen/tragkraft  der pp gibts nen link.
dort sind zwei tabellen einmal ne metrische und einmal eine mit den amieinheiten
die amerikanische stimmt in bezug auf tragkraft und durchmesserangaben ziemlich genau.
wer aber die metrische tabelle erstellt hat sollte sich sein lehrgeld wiedergeben lassen, die kann man so wie sie ist in die tonne klopfen.
wenn ich den link wiederfinde stelle ich ihn hier rein.

antonio


----------



## antonio (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

hier der link:

http://www.powerpro.com/using/specs.asp

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

ich kann das nicht beweisen, aber ich sag mal: Es gibt endlose Diskussionen und Beschreibungen geflochtener Schnur. Das gleiche Fabrikat/ Farbe / Stärke schneidet in den Bewertungen von Anglern beim gleichen Einsatzzweck
derartig unterschiedlich ab ( Von Super bis Mist). Das kann so nicht sein, dafür ist der subkjetive Faktor bei Schnur m.E. zu gering.
So langsam denke ich, entweder können die Hersteller produktionsbedingt keine gleichmäßige Qualität garantiern oder wollen es nicht. Das man in D-Land zu hohe Tragkraftwerte angibt aus verkaufsfördernden Überlegenungen kommt noch dazu.
Gruß A.


----------



## Veit (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

@ Angel Det: Ich hatte meist die 0,17er Steahlt in grün von der Großspule. War jetzt auch lange Zeit auf Power Pro in grün oder rot umgestiegen, aber wollte mir morgen eigentlich mal wieder piderwire besorgen, weil es die für 8 Euronen pro 100 m gibt. 
Übrigens muss ich zur Power Pro sagen, dass die grüne vom Gefühl her eine merklich höhere Tragkraft hat als die rote bei gleichem Durchmesser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Aha, die 017er. Ab da finde ich die Schnur in ihrer Flechtung schon mal wesentlich stabiler, allerdings sind das wiederum gelbe.

Außerdem ist die dann im Speziellen tüdelfreier, 012 und 014 sind nicht gut auf der Slow-Motion Verlegung der RedArc u.ä., weil dieses Auffasern das Mitnehmen von Schnurklängen extrem fördert.
Die gehen aber sofort sauber auf der schnelleren Verlegung einer Excia usw.

Für die US-PowerPro 270m auf Orginalspule und pfiffiger Schnurspender #6 habe ich jetzt brutto knapp 22 EUR für in den Briefkasten bezahlt, das sind *brutto* auch nur 8,1 EUR p.100m. Und beim Kauf von 2 Spulen wird es noch etwas günstiger. Der Preis beim Anbieter ist 18.99 $.


----------



## Veit (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

@ det: Ja, ich weiss,muss das auch mal probieren mit der USA-Bestellung.
Werde morgen einfach mal eine Rollenspule mit der roten Spiderwire vollmachen. Wenn sie Mist sein sollte, war der finanzielle "Verlust" nicht soooo enorm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Nimmst aber wieder 017, oder dünner?


----------



## Veit (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Jepp,ich denke schon die 017er wirds werden.


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

@veit
nur red für den Preis oder auch grün?
Gruß A.


----------



## sp!nner (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich das die 17ner SW Stealth dünner ist als die PP.



Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben! :q Die Stealth ist bei gleichen Angaben etwas dünner ausgefallen als die PP-klar also hält die PP bei gleicher Tragkraftangabe etwas mehr/besser-dafür ist sie im Durchmesser auch dicker! 
Die Ultracast ist etwas dünner als die Stelth und schön rund, hab diese grad im Test (fischen) und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit-ziehe die Spiderwire nach wie vor der PP vor!  #6
Weiss nicht inwiefern die PP USA sich von der hier erhältlichen unterscheidet, aber die Spiderwire machte bisher "für mich" das Rennen.
Aber auch das, wie vieles andere ist wieder Geschmackssache und jeder mag nen anderen haben..


----------



## melis (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Ich konnte mal die Spiderwire Stealth 0,14mm in der Uni unter dem Mikroskop begutachten und vermessen. Ist in echt eine 0,187mm. Vergleicht man diese Angabe mit den echten Durchmesser der PP, ist doch klar das diese gewinnt. So eine echte dünne habe ich von PP noch nie gesehen oder gelesen.

Vor einiger Zeit, ich glaube vor zwei oder drei Jahren gab es hier mal so eine Rechnung wie man den echten Schnurdurchmesser ermittelt wenn man die Schnur bereits aufgespult hat. Habs mittlerweile vergessen weil ich das schon länger nicht mehr gebraucht habe, aber wenn ich es finde stelle ich den Link hier ein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Fakt ist auch, dass man eine *real* ca. 0,25mm bis 0,30mm dicke Geflechtschnur braucht (je nach Schnurverkleisterhärte auch etwas weniger), damit es wirklich unter verschiedenen Bedingungen sicher funktioniert. 
Was nützt mir ne dünne "Weitwurfschnur" von *real* ca. 0.15mm, die aber leicht Schlingen erzeugt, kleben bleibt und schnell Tüdel erzeugen mag. Da bin ich in einsetzender Dunkelheit, oder wenn ich die Aufmerksamkeit für was anderes brauche, als immer der Schnur wieder den Weg zu weisen, einfach blöd dran.
Mit einer etwas dickeren ist alles ganz einfach und funzt automatisch, was gibt es dabei noch groß zu überlegen? :m


----------



## Veit (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Ich kann auch nur bestätigen, dass bei der Spiderwire der Durchmesser wesentlich realistischer als bei der Power Pro ist. Die 0,17er SW ist merklich dünner als die 0,15er PP. Dafür ist die Tragkraftangabe bei der SW sehr unrealistisch,im Gegensatz zur PP.
Gelogen wird letztlich in beiden Fällen!
Mit der Spiderwire Ultracast war ich persönlich sehr unzufrieden. Ich habe sie in zwei unterschiedlichen Durchmessern auf unterschiedlichen Rollen/Ruten gefischt und die Schnur ist in beiden Fällen bereits nach kurzer Zeit extrem ausgefasert und hat stark an Tragkraft eingebüsst. Bei der Spiderwire Steahlt habe ich derartige Erfahrungen dagegen nicht gemacht, die Schnur hat sehr gute Eigenschaften und ist auch recht langlebig. Mit der 0,17er Steahlt in grün konnten ein guter Freund und ich im vorletzten Jahr 6 Welse um 1,50 m landen. 
Ich bin gespannt ob sich meine positiven erfahrungen mit der Steahlt auch bei der neuen roten Variante fortsetzen. 

@ 996: Nur die Rote!


----------



## masch6100 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Hallo,

hab ich anderswo gefunden, denke der Test ist sehr prof. gestaltet worden.

http://freenet-homepage.de/walk.freenet.de/page108bbddd8d8.html


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

@Veit 
danke
PP habe ich nicht gefischt. Die SW in Grün und 0.17 hat bis jetzt beim Spinnangeln den besten Eindruck gemacht, keine Perücken etc. . Mit der realen Tragkraft muss ich mal probieren, nur mal für mich Nichttechniker: wie sieht ein möglichst optimaler Testaufbau aus? 
Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Ein idealer und einfacher Testaufbau, der kein Spezialgerät und vor allem keine Spezialreißwaage braucht, wäre etwa so: Eimer (niedrig hängend), Einhängehaken, Wirbelschlaufe oder No-Knot-Verbinder, Wasser einlassen bis zum Abreissen. Dann mit der Waage wiegen.
Federwaagen mögen dieses Zerreissen nicht besonders. Geflecht dehnt sich nicht so wie Mono, da ist das mit der Dehnung sehr nervig.

Mit einem Wasserschlauf und einem dichten Deckel (gegen Spritzen) mit Einfluss könnte man das Belastungsgewicht sehr einfach dynamisch steigern.
Beim Abriss stop und nachwiegen. Da geht dann auch eine Personenwaage ohne Angelwaage.
Genauer geht kaum, was die Maximalbelastbarkeit betrifft. Vor allem praxisgerechte Verbindungen.

Als Vergleichspunkt brauchst Du eben eine sinnige Verbindung, das wären in erster Linie ein starker Wirbel mit Schlaufe und darangebunden Palomarknoten, oder ein No-Knot-Verbinder mit dem passenden Wickelknoten daran. Oder eine FC-zu-Geflecht Knotenverbindung.
Das kann man auch nach oben und unten doppelt machen, da die Schnur am besten statisch an einem Träger aufgehängt werden sollte (Schaukel/Blumenhaken). Geht gut Regenüberdachbalken oder sowas. 10-15kg sollte man einplanen, ein 10l Eimer geht nur bis 10kg. 

Mit einem Schlauch wäre man aus der "Schusslinie", ansonsten so eine Schleifschutzbrille(Flex) beim Schnursprengen nicht vergessen, da sind Metallteile, die sehr gefährlich für die Augen werden können, diese unbedingt schützen, der Rest kann repariert werden, die Augen nicht. :g


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

@Det 
Danke, bin jetzt erst wieder zurück, der schnöde Mamon rief.
Muss mir mal überlegen, welcher Behälter 15 Liter fasst
Die obere Befestigung geht dann aber auch nur über No knot, weil wir wollen ja nicht die Knotentragkraft, sondern die lineare und irgenwelche Schlaufen stellen immer Schwachpunkte dar.
Schönen Abend
A.
Nur, fällt mir noch ein, wenn das zu irgendwas Nutze sein soll ( außer, dass ich dann meine SW beurteilen kann ) brauchts noch einige Tester,
wer? Freiwillige an die Front!
Sonst ist ein Einzelergebnis mit Null Aussagekraft


----------



## Khaane (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Fische sowohl die Spiderwire Stealth 10lb als auch die PP 10lb, beide Schnüre sind gut, die PP hält subjektiv mehr aus, ist etwas abriebfester und macht insgesamt einen besseren Eindruck.

Dafür ist die Spiderwire dünner als die PowerPro - Viel nehmen sich die Schnüre nicht, sind beides Top-Schnüre.

Die schlechteste Schnur bis dato war die Shimano Antares, die fusselt dermaßen, dass diese beim Auswurf nicht von der Rolle kommt und einem der Gummifisch abreisst - Eine Frechheit sowas überhaupt zu verkaufen. (Spule war bei am-****sport.de im Angebot)

PS: Habe die Schnur von meinen Rollen verbannt und hier im Board verschenkt.


----------



## kohlie0611 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die schlechteste Schnur bis dato war die Shimano Antares, die fusselt dermaßen, dass diese beim Auswurf nicht von der Rolle kommt und einem der Gummifisch abreisst - Eine Frechheit sowas überhaupt zu verkaufen. (Spule war bei am-****sport.de im Angebot)
> 
> PS: Habe die Schnur von meinen Rollen verbannt und hier im Board verschenkt.


Die Antares ist wirklich der allerletzte Dreck:v!!!-die würde ich nicht mal mehr zum unterfüttern nehmen....
Shimano hat wohl im januar die Firma aufgekauft, von der die PP stammt.....


----------



## Veit (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Mir sagte ein Gerätehändler kürzlich, dass die PP dadurch in Deutschland dann auch merklich teurer werden wird.


----------



## Khaane (6. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



Veit schrieb:


> Mir sagte ein Gerätehändler kürzlich, dass die PP dadurch in Deutschland dann auch merklich teurer werden wird.



Achwas, der Vertrieb von Shimano ist kunden(geld)orientiert.......sieht man wunderbar bei Plano. :m

USA = 50 $
BRD = 75 € 

Habe aber sowieso nicht vor, mir in Deutschland PP zu bestellen, Hauptsache in den USA bleibt der Preis stabil. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



Veit schrieb:


> Mir sagte ein Gerätehändler kürzlich, dass die PP dadurch in Deutschland dann auch merklich teurer werden wird.


Da darf man wohl mit recht vermuten, dass er damit wieder mehr zocken kann oder meint zu tun. :m
Die 40 EUR in DE zu 18 USD in US sind einfach nur ne bodenlose Geldschneiderei, und zeigt vor allem welchen stumpfsinnigen blöden Dukatenesel die hiesigen Händler immer noch im deutschen Angler sehen. |krach: Wer sich so verhält, wird natürlich auch so "bedient".


----------



## Pete Pike (7. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Die 0.19er PowerPro entspräche dann 20lb, oder? Nur um nochmal sicherzugehen. Und die 15lb dann der 0.15er richtig?


----------



## Chuldogg (7. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

@ Veit

Könntest du evtl. einen kleinen Bericht über die rote Spiderwire hier rein schreiben, wenn du sie getestet hast? Wäre echt nett, bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mir die auch holen soll...

Danke:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Welche PowerPro meint ihr, DE oder US? Das gehört dazu bei der Situation beider Arten im Umlauf.

Die US soll laut Herstellerangabe als 15lbs = Typ-4-PE = 0.33mm dick sein! 
Das messe ich glatt mal nach, kommt mir eher 0.28 vor, trotzdem hat das nix mit 0.19mm zu tun. #d


----------



## Pete Pike (7. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Hm. Dann schnall ich die Tabelle anscheinend nicht.

Die fängt bei den US-Daten mit 8 - 10 - 15lb an, und die metrischen mit 0.10 - 0.13 und 0.15....


/ Zugegebenermaßen nur kurz angeschaut.

// Hab momentan bei mir die 17eer Spiderwire UC drauf und sucche nun eigentlich das PowerPro'sche Pendant aus den USA


----------



## Pete Pike (7. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Ich halte mich nach DIESER Tabelle ...
> 
> Ich war mal mit meiner 5 und 10LB bei meinem TD, zwar ohne Mikroskop, aber war trotzdem ein recht eindeutiges Ergebnis.
> 
> ...


Aaah ja das sieht schon besser aus. Ja dass die alle dicker sind ist ja normal |scardie:

Ich teste dann mal die 15lb

Danke #6


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (7. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

moin leute,

mal ne frage am rande. Wie ist es rechtlich eigentlich möglich, dass die hersteller der schnüre derart große differenzen zum nachteil der angler, bzgl. des schnurdurchmessers, zulassen können?  |kopfkrat

MfG


----------



## Veit (7. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



Chuldogg schrieb:


> @ Veit
> 
> Könntest du evtl. einen kleinen Bericht über die rote Spiderwire hier rein schreiben, wenn du sie getestet hast? Wäre echt nett, bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mir die auch holen soll...
> 
> Danke:vik:



Klaro, hab mir vorhin ne Spule füllen lassen. Vom Eindruck her ist die rote Steahlt mit der grünen identisch, obs wirklich so ist wird die Praxis zeigen.


----------



## melis (7. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Hallo Pete,
in der originalen Tabelle von Power Pro steht die 5lb nicht drin. Deshalb kamst du durcheinander.


----------



## Pete Pike (7. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Ist mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen  Dann lags wohl daran.


----------



## Gloin (8. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

ich muss sagen, dass ich mit der Spiderwire Stealth (aus der Zeit als es nur eine Spiderwire gab...) in 0,30 nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe, auf Multi und Stationär. Ist eine dünne, geschmeidige Schnur wobei ich die angeblichen 33kg Tragkraft nie überprüft habe, außer beim Hängerlösen mit Boot, aber da lässt sich sowas ja schlecht schätzen.

angeldet schrieb: 
"vor allem welchen stumpfsinnigen blöden Dukatenesel die hiesigen Händler immer noch im deutschen Angler sehen"

Das möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen, da es bei vielen Produkten so ist, dass der Importeur/Großhändler die satten Gewinne einstreicht bzw. Preisvorteile einfach nicht weitergibt und dann der Angelladen um die Ecke erschreckend niedrige Gewinnspannen bei trotzdem hohen Preisen hat. Ich glaube hier muss man etwas genauer hinschauen und differenzieren.

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mir auch schon die PowerPro importiert und war von der Dicke der Schnur enttäuscht, die Tragkraft habe ich nie überprüft, hat mich jedenfalls nie im Stich gelassen. Außerdem habe ich gestaunt, wieviel Platz nach einigen Tagen Speedpilken doch wieder auf der Spule meiner 4000er Applause, obwohl ich zuhause wirklich stramm bespult habe...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Hersteller, Importeur, Großhändler oder Endkundenhändler, das ist dem Kunden erstmal ziemlich gleich. Die stecken in so einem Fall auch immer irgendwo "unter einer Decke".
Der Endkundenhändler könnte ja auch sagen: "Das ist ein Saupreis, mach ich nicht!"
Und Du wirst es kaum glauben, ich kenne wenigstens einige, die bei bestimmten Herstellern und Angeboten abwinken, so in dem Tenor: "So ein Mist verkauf ich meinen Kunden nicht!" Was sich genauso auf übertriebene Preise beziehen kann.


----------



## Khaane (9. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*



Gloin schrieb:


> angeldet schrieb:
> "vor allem welchen stumpfsinnigen blöden Dukatenesel die hiesigen Händler immer noch im deutschen Angler sehen"
> 
> Das möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen, da es bei vielen Produkten so ist, dass der Importeur/Großhändler die satten Gewinne einstreicht bzw. Preisvorteile einfach nicht weitergibt und dann der Angelladen um die Ecke erschreckend niedrige Gewinnspannen bei trotzdem hohen Preisen hat. Ich glaube hier muss man etwas genauer hinschauen und differenzieren.
> ...



Natürlich bist du enttäuscht, wenn du in Deutschland eine 30 kg Schnur kaufst und in den USA eine 60lb Schnur 

Die 30 kg Schnur in Deutschland ist identisch mit einer 30lb Schnur aus den USA - Da ist es logisch, dass die US-Schnur bei gleicher Tragkraftangabe dicker ist.


----------



## Pete Pike (10. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Wie dünn ist eigentlich die 5lb Power Pro? Schweine dünn? UL-tauglich dünn?


----------



## melis (10. März 2009)

*AW: Spiderwire vs. Powerpro (us) Test*

Nein so dünn ist sie nicht. Eher eine M Schnur, dazu ist sie platt und nicht rund.


----------

